# Black choke cherry wine



## hannabarn (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! I haven't been on this forum for so long, I'll never catch up. I have been monitoring the progress of NW and Swill and have been keeping you in my prayers. I spent the summer cutting splitting 12 cords of wood so I am now ready for winter. That's the way it is in the north country, you spend all summer getting ready for winter.
I also have picked about 30# of black choke cherries and would like to find a recipe for choke cherry wine.
Also have picked about 10# of blackberries so back to the wine making.
I had to race the bear for the choke cherries. Twice the bear was on oneside of the tree and me on the other! Score: Bear2----Me 0! Now I take a dog with me!!
I know we hate to hear it but fall is in the air and the leaves are starting to change!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice to see you back....

Thank you for the concern and prayers...means a lot.

You must be in really good shape to put up that much firewood...You must also have a really big house or a hungry furnace.We get by with about 14-18 pickup loads [short box]...depends on how much out door cooking Jim does in the Cowboy Campfire Cafe.....Usually there is some wood left over each year. He has brought most of it home from the woods...i would like to get a few more loads [just incase it's a brutal winter]...plenty of dead oaks around.

Glad you got the Chokecherries and Blackberries...and didn't get attacked doing so.

We like dry red wine...
This is a pretty standard recipe that I use.....
I steam extract the juice, but you could use any method of getting out the juice...or use a straining bag.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CHOKECHERRY WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

8-10 QUARTS JUICE = 22# STEAMED EXTRACTED CHOKECHERRIES
2 BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
7 1/2# to 9# SUGAR [S.G. 1.085]
6 1/2 CAMPDEN TABLETS
3 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
4 tsp ACID BLEND
2 oz AMERICAN OAK CHIPS [TOASTED]
2 VANILLA BEANS

S.G. 1.085 water to 6 1/2 gallons

Next day:
3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME 
3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
LALVIN RC-212 YEAST

Keep us Posted on your winemaking....


----------



## grapeman (Sep 5, 2008)

Glad to see you back Barney. Is that face cords or full cords? Either way, that's quite a bit of wood! I wish I had a wood furnace about now. I'm not looking forward to winter. Every year they say to cut back the thermostat a few degrees. I have done it so many years that I can't set it back any further. It only goes down to 50 degrees!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear ya here Appleman!!! Ill be taking off the coat to go outside1


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks NW. That is about what I was looking for. I don't have a steam extractor so I will use strainer bag method. That is 12 full cords of wood but it is for 2 houses! We have another 12 full cords that my son is cutting into lengths for the outdoor wood burner that we use to heat heat the dog kennel and the pole barn! That is my son's job as he is the one who owns and trains the dogs. That usually uses 24 full cords for the winter. Luckily the hunt club he manages is owned by a logging company.
I went to the doctor today for a routine 6 month check up and his advice was "keep cutting wood"!


----------



## swillologist (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers Barney. They are appreciated.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to see you back hana.......You could almost get that much wood from fallen trees around here in about a 4 block area. Huge old oaks, gave it up to the saturated ground.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate seeing trees when they get up rooted from wind storms....so sad....So many years of growth, beauty and habitat...then down. You never really know the size of a tree till it's on the ground.

Now, cutting down a tree for firewood is a different story...that's fun.

Hannabarn, you sure burn a lot of wood, but your area of the country has lots of trees to spare.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate seeing devastation of trees like Waldo is experiencing. All of the trees I cut on our property were dead oaks. The trees that came from the logger were standing dead smooth bark hickory. ( beechnut) I will send some pics soon I hope. My computer has been invaded by a spyware called MS Antivirus. I'm having a bad time with it as it pops up every minute or so! Does anyone else have any experience with it? I understand it is hard to eliminate and can cause the computer to crash. Scary!!!


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/malware-removal/remove-ms-antivirus 



This site may help you out but I would *STRONGLY*recommend you call Microsofttech support and have them refer you to a site or solution. 
<DIV id=ms__id93>
<DIV id=ms__id94>I have seen this type of message pop up while browsing, but seeing its not my program telling me this warning, I dont even click the X icon to close it.... I restart my comp immediatelyand scan using my program.
<DIV id=ms__id103>Paraniod? Yes. I have good reason to be



.
<DIV id=ms__id108>
<DIV id=ms__id109>
<DIV id=ms__id47>
<DIV id=ms__id69> This virus yo haveshould pretty much fixable for free orunder $60.
<DIV id=ms__id72>If you ever get a "you've been infected" warning and its not from your program your using... its a trap.Immediately restart or unplug your comp. Its better to loose a little unsaved data than end up with a cluster$%#@ of problems. Make shure you have the latest updatesfor the program you have and do a scan. 
<DIV id=ms__id71>
<DIV id=ms__id73> I do a update every time I first start my comp for the day becouse i defiantly do not want to go threw a money pit again when 4 computers at are old house got infected and died.1was not even hooked up to the net. Also I would password/ parental controlprotect your comp so other people cant hop on and go to certain sites that are, well you get the idea. Hope this helps



*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 8, 2008)

If you Google "ms antivirus removal" you will find the Microsoft page that has complete instructions. I have had to do this here at work for a couple of people. The procedure takes about 15 minutes. MS's instructions are very detailed.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 8, 2008)

I thank you guys from the bottom of my heart!! I successfully deleted the MS Antivirus using the bleeping computer site. I am also going to print the instructions from the microsoft site. Thanks alot. I was really worried that my computer was going to crash. There is much more to this forum than wine. Just plain good ole people!!!


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 9, 2008)

MS Antivirus is pretty benign. It scares you into thinking you have viruses. Then when you run it it tells you that you have to pay for the "full version" to remove the fake viruses. It's a phishing scam.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 9, 2008)

I use to see a 'Pop-Up' saying that too....I just ignored it and it went away on it's own.

I have MS update every night about 1AM and run the Anti-Virus every night at 3 AM.

Now I mostly use FireFox...

Use Chrome to UpLoad photos to this Site and to WalMart 1 hour Photo as it does those chores best.

I Up Graded to MN Internet Explorer 8.....Jim uses that one as he has his own Sites and passwords there.

So...we are both happy.....


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess I'm computer illiterate. When I was young, mercurochrome was the wonder drug. Our radio was run with a large battery and a wire running all over the house to pick up a signal. Once in awhile we could get a Chicago station. Technology goes so rapidly that this old mind can't comprehend!! One good thing came out of this MS Antivirus thing. My computer really got an enema and it runs much faster. I actually like it again.. Now I'll se if I can post some pics of my wood cutting efforts.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2008)

I just have to know Barney, where do you apply the enema to in a computer?






These things can be aggravating, but they do make things a lot easier for doing a lot of things.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't give an answer that would pass the rules of the forum!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 10, 2008)

Not to change the subject



but heres a three gal batch of choke cherry for ya...first, not last of the year. And since Waldo has been leaving those



subtle subtle little hints about pictures, and I havent posted in awhile, Heres a five gal batch of Choc Rasp Wild Grape Port Style I also have going.






Life Is Good here in Southern Minnesota as well!*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 10, 2008)

OOOH!! That choke cherry wine looks delicious. I can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 11, 2008)

What recipe do you use for that choke cherry wine. I have one from NW that I am going to start soon! I'd like to try yours also!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 11, 2008)

JW....what is that brilliantly clear wine on the left????


----------



## moose (Sep 11, 2008)

That chokecherry looks great. I'll have to do some berry picking next year.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 13, 2008)

NW that is Rhubarb to the left, the Wild Port Style, Choke Cherry, Danadylion on far right.If no rain in the A.M. plan on seeing if any cherries left, and getting a batch of wild plum picked...then maybe over to Farmers to raid his pickle jar!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2008)

That rhubarb is absolutely glowing!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 16, 2008)

I am going to start the choke cherry wine. I have a question. How do you use the vanilla beans? Expensive little devils aren't they? I don't want to ruin them with ignorance!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

I cut them in half and then cut them length wise and throw them in with the oak. I leave them in for the primary fermentation...I have rinsed them off and put them in the secondary for a short time.....Think you could use one and leave it in longer. I did leave 2 in a Crabapple/Apple wine for a tad too long and the vanilla really came through...Jim likes that one.

I buy them at a Food Co-op...2 beans for about $1.25...the price had gone up from $1.10...They have everything in bulk there....and they bag these up 2 per package. I think they are over priced at most places...so shop around a bit.

I wonder if you could add just a dash of pure vanilla extract and get the same effect????

I put almond extract in my Chokecherry pancake syrup and it really is nice.

If you are making your first batch maybe just go au naturale.....and see how you like it.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks NW&gt; The first store I went to the price was over $10 for 1 bean! I said forget it. Then I found 2 beans in Walmart for $8.44 so I bought them. That's why I didn't want to ruin them. I thought about using vanilla extract also but then found the beans!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> If you are making your first batch maybe just go au naturale.....and see how you like it.




I tried that one time when the kids were gone for the day and I kind of liked it, butthe wifetold me to go put some clothes on!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 16, 2008)

My wife has a short memory! Maybe I'll try that again!! On second thought, I better not! If she liked it, I'd be in trouble and if she didn't like it I'd be in trouble! NO win situation!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

hannabarn said:


> Thanks NW&gt; The first store I went to the price was over $10 for 1 bean! I said forget it. Then I found 2 beans in Walmart for $8.44 so I bought them. That's why I didn't want to ruin them. I thought about using vanilla extract also but then found the beans!



$8.44 for 2 beans???? WOW.....Take them back.

I would look for a food Co-op...Natural Food Store etc....before I saw that some people were buying them OnLine pretty cheap...

Google... vanilla beans 
....[don't know about shipping at these places]




http://www.topvanilla.com/index.html?gclid=CLmWv4fY4ZUCFRGHQAodByeWWg

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m38.l1313&amp;_nkw=vanilla+beans&amp;_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://youngagain.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&amp;p=151

You can put your vanilla beans in vodka and make your own extract.....
You can put your vanilla beans in white table sugar and have vanilla sugar.

I like the little flavor they give the wine...just a hint of another flavor layer.






http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m38.l1313&amp;_nkw=vanilla+beans&amp;_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

appleman said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > If you are making your first batch maybe just go au naturale.....and see how you like it.
> ...



You guys are a hoot!!!

Thanks for the grins!!!


----------



## Orion (Sep 22, 2008)

Doesnt the choke cherrys have to be pitted and if so how do you pit them?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 23, 2008)

Chokecherries are too small to pit....I steam juice them to get my juice.
Some people freeze them and then put them whole in a straining bag and go on from there....


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 23, 2008)

After freezing them to keep them for awhile, I thawed them and put them in a collandar and, being careful not to break the pits I got quit a bit of juice. Next time I'm going to try simmering them in hot water before using the collandar! I just racked the batch from the primary to the secondary and it sure looks good! Also, the juice from the collandar was put directly into the straining bag and squeezed into the primary. *Edited by: hannabarn *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure it will be a good one Barney, I follow NW's recipe pretty close, one exception I used red wine grapes instead of the concentrate. Added oak today, smells really incredible!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 27, 2008)

My choke cherry wine is almost done fermenting in the secondary. When it stops, do I add bentonite? Or should I degas and add super kleer? Sorbate?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2008)

Using a fining agent is your choice, you can just let time do its thing. SuperKleer and Bentonite are both fining agents. You should though use k-meta 1st, then sorbate, then degas before using a fining agent or letting it clear with time so that it will clear properly. Get the temps up to mid to high 70's for degassing as it helps get more gas out which in turn will help your wine clear better.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, Wade. I just needed a little confidence that I was doing everything right! It looks like I am right on schedule as my temp is about 76d and it hasn't quite finished fermenting&gt; I looks just like the picture JWM Posted!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes our Chokecherry wine drops sediment forever....maybe because we steam juice our Chokecherries.

I do use Super-Kleer KC to help the sediment fall....then wait.........and........sometimes it will still drop a bit of sediment in the bottle.

This may not happen if you didn't steam juice.....
Anyone have comments on Chokecherry sediment????





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 27, 2008)

There was a lot of sediment in the primary and I left a lot of it behind when I racked into the secondary. There is still quite a bit on the bottom of the secondary. I hope leaving some in the primary doesn't hurt it! I just tasted some on it tasted pretty yummy!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 29, 2008)

Should I rack it off the lees before I degas and add super Kleer?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, I will!


----------

